# The perfect texas hunting rifle



## gomez66

I own a brand new Ruger American 270 and M77 7mm mag. Both are great rifles but I really want the most accurate and best round for hunting in Texas. I live in Corpus and hunt hog, deer and exotics when I can afford it. Looking for something that shoots lights out and doesn't loosen my teeth every time I pull the trigger.

Thank for your help


----------



## capt.dru

Cant go wrong with a 25-06, 308, 260 rem or 6.5 CM. Those are low recoil, accurate rounds that will take down just about anything in TX. Nilgai my be a problem, but with good shot placement and right bullet, they can get the job done.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wado

*Perfection*

A very good hunter once told me you can only kill things so dead. You are already home. 
( anything with 6.5 in the description is the new death ray )


----------



## RB II

Many many many deer killed with the 270. I hunted with one for 30+years. 7 mag gets a little more meat on both ends but either will do the job for anything in Texas.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim

.22 Long rifle. Deer hunting cartridge of choice for generations of night-time road hunters. 

Consider anything in 6.5. 
6.5 Creedmore is popular. I went with a 6.5x47 Lapua on my latest build. 

7mm-08 is a good cartridge, so is .243. You can find both easily on store shelves. Relatively mild recoil on both.


----------



## Csafisher

.270, .308, 6.5CM/.260rem would be great for texas game. Or bump up to a 7mm if you want a little more insurance for nilgai or something like that. Any of those rounds can be accurate... Pick a good rifle. There is no "best" round really.


----------



## aero

*Kimber Hunter*

In 6.5 CREEDMOOR,light and accurate.enough gun for anything in Texas


----------



## Sgrem

Uncle shot a moose with his .270.
My PH in Africa shot an Eland with his .270 WSN.

All of the above would be great. I say .270 as the ammo is available in any town in America. And will take down anything in North America except Brown Bear....and any African Plains game.

If you need less recoil go with Hornady reduced recoil loads or go the the 7mm-08. Again ammo available everywhere....reduced recoil loads also available for the 7mm-08.

If you like to hunt with an AR or hunt a lot where you just need faster follow up shots go with the 6.5 Grendel. Again will take down anything in North America except Brown Bear. 6.5 Grendel I am convinced is the ABSOLUTE LIGHTEST recoiling capable cartridge on the planet. AND consider more moose have fallen to 6.5 Swedish then likely any others combined.....


----------



## peckerwood

I agree with every thing everyone said.Kinda incredible.My 6.5 Swede's are the most enjoyable rifle to shoot.7MM Mauser is another easy kicker.


----------



## RockportRobert

7-08 or 25-06 are my two favorites. Shoot them a long time w/o getting tired.


----------



## Chase4556

I love my Ruger precision rifle in 6.5creed. It shoots laser beams, and is a great hunting round as well as long range paper puncher. The 260 and 6.5x55 swede are great options as well. 

308, 270 and 30-06 are long standing time tested winners. And you can find ammo just about anywhere. 

That said, my next rifle will be a .25-06. I shot my uncles m77 for years just because I loved how the round performed. I will own one of my own sooner or later. IMO its the perfect medium game chambering, expecially for most Texas whitetail hunting.


----------



## texjam

Why a Marlin 3030, of course!


----------



## pg542

I think Gomez66 is just looking for a reason to buy another rifle. ..Way to go Gomez66!


----------



## CHARLIE

Naw model 94 Winchester 30-30 probably killed ore deer than all the others combined.


----------



## iamatt

texjam said:


> Why a Marlin 3030, of course!


Ole 336, iron sights or skinners and leverevolution ammo Pre Remlin. Something about a lever!


----------



## State_Vet

257 Wby mag only one you need


----------



## jebber

gomez66 said:


> I own a brand new Ruger American 270 and M77 7mm mag. Both are great rifles but I really want the most accurate and best round for hunting in Texas. I live in Corpus and hunt hog, deer and exotics when I can afford it. Looking for something that shoots lights out and doesn't loosen my teeth every time I pull the trigger.
> 
> Thank for your help





pg542 said:


> I think Gomez66 is just looking for a reason to buy another rifle. ..Way to go Gomez66!


I'd think hard about adding another Ruger - either .257 Roberts or 6.5x55.
Maybe a No. 1, or an early M77 (if yours is a newer model)

Keep the Ruger theme & either caliber will drop Texas game and not kill your shoulder.

Good luck & let us know what you get.


----------



## jm423

IMO you already have it in the 270. For less recoil or demolition, any thing 243, 25 cal or 6.5mm. Unless you are hunting in thickets. If you really want an all-around, get-er-done rifle the 30-06 is still hard to beat


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Use the 270. Recoil is related to bullet weight. Actually the 100 grain bullet in the 270 is stout enough to not blow up one the surface, and won't kick much.

Jack O'Connor wasn't wrong about the 270.


----------



## capt mullet

Its the gun that is accurate not the round.

If you want to shoot deer and hogs at 500 or 600 yards go with the 6.5 creed.

If you want to shoot out of an AR then go with 6.8

If you want the all around best hunting round for Texas in a bolt gun then that is easy. 308 270 30-06


----------



## Rebel_Ray

I've known several people who love .300 Savage with is very pleasurable to shoot. And .300 win mag isn't that bad if you get a good muzzle break and recoil pad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasRenegade

I get a new boom stick every year or so for a tax write off. Right now I'm shooting a Remington 700 SPS Tactical in .308 with a silencer and absolutely love it. Accuracy from 500+, no kick or need for ear protection thanks to the silencer. My clients love shooting it after their guns tick them off. Knocks down anything I need to shoot, and bigger with the right shot. 

My next purchase will probably be a 6.5 Creedmore, depending on how this season goes.


----------



## trout250

i went from a 7mag thompson pro hunter toa 6.5 creedmoor. Got it in [email protected] Ruger hawkeye prediator. Only drawback is the 24" barrel. It shoots like a dream very little recoil. This particular rifle is pretty heavy to carry.
Found out that howa makes one with a 20" barrel that is supposed to be a good gun.

Good luck on your search.


----------



## sylvan

Do you prefer blondes, brunettes or redheads? .... same basic choice :smile:

Every caliber stated on previous posts will get the job done up to a couple of hundred yards except maybe the 22 lr.... it's about personal choice.

In the last 60 years, I would bet that 75% of the deer shot in Texas were shot with either a 30-06, 308, 270, 243 or 22-250. Obviously there are many very popular calibers but you can find ammo for any of the above in any store that sells ammo in a wide variety of bullet weights. A Texas deer will never know the difference in the ballistics with a well placed shot.

My only advice is not to pick what might be considered an exotic round if it will be your only rifle. I reload and even find cases in some calibers hard (and expensive) to find because manufacturers didn't sell enough in that caliber to continue ammo runs.

... but the oddball ones are simply fun to play with if you have others. My newest toy is a 338-06 .... just because!


----------



## texjam

Marlin 3030. done


----------



## 223AI

223ai at 22", stoked with a 62gr TSX at 3100fps. 75Gr Swift if you need a bonded bullet. It'll smoke anything native to Texas with authority. 

If you're not in to the whole fireforming thing, then a standard .223 at 24", assuming proper twist rate, will do the job almost as well.

Suppress it, and prepare to be amazed. Brake it, and you'll spot every impact. 

6.5x47 or 6.5 creedmoor are close seconds.


----------



## FishermanSteve

*$0.02 which is all you will ever get from anyone on a question like this.*

6.5x55 Swedish Mauser/.260 remington

kills like a 30.06 kicks like a .243
"The Sweed" has been my caliber of choice ever since i realized that I did not have to rattle my teeth to kill non-dangerous game......


----------



## cva34

Haven't seen anything that won't work.The ? is how much recoil can you take..and enjoy.and shoot well....And as mentioned 30-30 I still have one and it gets limited use just because I have newer toys (if its under 200y its dead).

Like I always say it ain't how big the bullet is ...its where you hit them..

and a gut shot is still a gut shot no matter what Caliber Bullet you hit with

Practice makes Perfect don't ever forget it


----------



## patwilson

LimbSaver is your friend....


----------



## peckerwood

So,what's you decide on? What caliber and hair color? I like 6x55 Swede and redheads with green eyes.I have several Swede's but no redhead.


----------



## T-Roy

Gomez66,

IMO. You got the guns you need for Texas. The 270 will do it all, but if you feel the need for more you got the 7 mag. If you just want to buy a gun. The only hole I see is a fun gun. Get an AR 15 in 5.56 or a bolt gun in 22-250. Just because they are FUN!! EVERYBODY SHOULD HAVE A FUN GUN.


----------



## patwilson

*Yep*

My 10 year old daughter shoots a .243
My 19 year old daughter shoots a .270
I shoot a 30-06
And our fun gun is a 220 Swift 
They all do good for Texas....



T-Roy said:


> Gomez66,
> 
> IMO. You got the guns you need for Texas. The 270 will do it all, but if you feel the need for more you got the 7 mag. If you just want to buy a gun. The only hole I see is a fun gun. Get an AR 15 in 5.56 or a bolt gun in 22-250. Just because they are FUN!! EVERYBODY SHOULD HAVE A FUN GUN.


----------



## johnsons1480

patwilson said:


> My 10 year old daughter shoots a .243
> My 19 year old daughter shoots a .270
> I shoot a 30-06
> And our fun gun is a 220 Swift
> They all do good for Texas....


Your 10 year old daughter and I shoot the same gun. I'm a big fan of the .243


----------



## bubbas kenner

REM SPS Varmint 308.


----------



## elkhunter49

I've got several .204 Ruger's and .223's that shoot very well with little to no recoil. I've got a 6.5 Creedmoore that's very, very accurate as is my 6.5 Swede and both have a very mild kick. I've got a 300WM that's very accurate but will slap the taste out of your mouth with the 180grain rounds it loves. It seems when I go anywhere but Elk hunting these days I take the 6.5 CM. It's all about what suits you, good luck with your choice!


----------



## Reynolds4

7mm Rem Mag is my choice. Thinking about buying my wife one as well, with a muzzle break of course.


----------



## RB II

When I am trophy hunting for whitetail or out in West Texas hunting Trans Pecos muledeer, I shoot the 7mag with 168 bullets. Lots more kinetic energy at any distance than almost all other calibers.


----------



## Flapp'n Shad

220 Swift
22-250 are hard to beat,but my favorite is my 22-243.7 Mag,300WM,270 are over kill and too much recoil imo.I know lots of guys kill Elk and Mule deer with a .308,.243 and 22-250 with out any issues.


----------



## bigfishtx

Whitebassfisher said:


> Use the 270. Recoil is related to bullet weight. Actually the 100 grain bullet in the 270 is stout enough to not blow up one the surface, and won't kick much.
> 
> Jack O'Connor wasn't wrong about the 270.


Yep, that and the old 30-06 are still going strong after all these years.
Ammo is cheap, abundant and every company makes a good selection.


----------



## jimk

Weatherby Vanguard S2 270...accurate & recoil is noticeably mild. I'm shooting hogs now with Savage Axis .223 and really like the gun and raccoons get suppressed .22.


----------



## 23Dukdogtx!

I own .243, 7mm-08, 308, and .270. I like them all, but The first gun I grab when loading up to go to the ranch is my .243. Vicious "Nail driver" shooting 90 or 100 gr Core Lokt.


----------



## Viking48

I have a variety of rifles from .222 to 45/70 and I don't know that any of them are "perfect" but my favorite has become my DPMS AR-10 (.308). I've preferred the .308 since 1970 and have several of them that have worked just fine for me but the AR with its multi-position stock, reduced recoil from the action and the limbsaver pad makes it easy to maneuver in the stand and a pleasure to shoot. It also gives you a better chance at follow up shots when pigs come to the feeder. Just my two cents worth.


----------



## BullyARed

T-Roy said:


> Gomez66,
> 
> IMO. You got the guns you need for Texas. The 270 will do it all, but if you feel the need for more you got the 7 mag. If you just want to buy a gun. The only hole I see is a fun gun. Get an AR 15 in 5.56 or a bolt gun in 22-250. Just because they are FUN!! EVERYBODY SHOULD HAVE A FUN GUN.


I got me a pair of Remington 700 ADL 270 and 7 MAG when they were on sale last Black Friday. I took them to a gun range and they performed well at 100 yards with the Nikon Prostaff scope that I got it for $79.99. I think I can hunt hog and deer with these two in Texas.


----------



## cva34

You bet cha !


----------



## Anderson Guide Service

I hunt either of these

270 110g bullet @ around 3,100fps Ruger M77 **** safety No Kick
280 120g bullet @ around 3,000fps Ruger M77 **** Safety Very Little Kick

Both hit like a hammer

My daughter shoots the 270 which is the gun I killed my first deer with which is pretty cool. I mainly go with the 280 now because of that. I was just given a m77 30-06 that I am going to play with. I guess you can tell I like the **** safety m77!!!


----------



## chicken fried

I have a sako 25-06 that's killed plenty of deer DRT. Now I hunt with a 358 Winchester. It's cool. I think a 7-08 would also be ideal. 308 Winchester has fathered a lot of good rounds.


----------



## Lone-Star

If you're willing to get in to handloading, you've got all you're bases covered between the 270 and 7 mag, and you're really not going to improve on that combo in any practical way for the purposes you described.

Ballisticstudies.com has a wealth info on cartridges and effective game killing.


----------



## Bird

Well that's a bit like asking if Ford or Chevy's are better but I like a 308 for just about anything and everything in the great state of Texas.


----------



## B&C

If I could only have one it would be the 6.5CM. Extremely accurate, mild recoil and high velocity (very efficient 43.5gr = >3000fps).


----------



## Farpiece

*Best Rifle?*

I tend to use the smallest caliber to get the job done. I have a 260 Rem (heavy gun), 7mm mag, 30/30, smoke stick, 223, and 243. On our lease in E. Texas, all shots are less than a 100 yards, I use the 243 (bought for my daughter). South Texas I use the 7mm as shots can be to 300 yards, and I want terminal ft/lbs. Tracking down there where everything wants to stick you is a b_tch. Pigs I use 223.


----------



## Trouthunter

I'm liking the 6.5 CM more every time I shoot it.

TH


----------



## jimk

I'm a 270 fan...but prefer the 223 on hogs. I tried the "cheap" American Eagle 55 grain FMJ up to 200 yards and the last dozen or so have all been DRT. 
Everybody needs a 22 also...subsonic and suppressed @ 50 yards on raccoons works well...at night with red light.


----------



## CHARLIE

The perfect Texas hunting rifle is mine !! Its the one I use. Hope yall get my point. Good hunting.


----------



## elkhunter49

Here it is boys, winner winner chicken dinner!!!!! 

6.5CM


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

elkhunter49 said:


> Here it is boys, winner winner chicken dinner!!!!!
> 
> 6.5CM


Beautiful except the handle is on the wrong side


----------



## CHARLIE

Someone has to crank that gun on the wrong side. How can it be the best Texas hunting rifle ?? LOL


----------



## bigfishtx

Amazing to see all the current interest in the 6.5 cal, I spent years hunting and reloading .264 mags, and there were few fans of the caliber back in the day.


----------



## peckerwood

elkhunter49 said:


> Here it is boys, winner winner chicken dinner!!!!!
> 
> 6.5CM


That's a tough looking smoke-pole.Wish I could see the blade of the knife.


----------



## Trouthunter

> Amazing to see all the current interest in the 6.5 cal, I spent years hunting and reloading .264 mags, and there were few fans of the caliber back in the day.


There were a lot of us who loved the .264 Win Mag. I used mine all over south and west Texas. Problem was if you didn't load for it the ammo got harder to get and the price got too high.

Traded that rifle for something years ago.

TH


----------



## cva34

Trouthunter said:


> There were a lot of us who loved the .264 Win Mag. I used mine all over south and west Texas. Problem was if you didn't load for it the ammo got harder to get and the price got too high.
> 
> Traded that rifle for something years ago.
> 
> TH


Had one too it was a great powder burner


----------



## bigfishtx

Trouthunter said:


> There were a lot of us who loved the .264 Win Mag. I used mine all over south and west Texas. Problem was if you didn't load for it the ammo got harder to get and the price got too high.
> 
> Traded that rifle for something years ago.
> 
> TH


I did my own loads and shot mine for years.
I finally bought a chrony and when I did I found out it was only doing about 100 fps more than my 270 and this was over max loads.
I could back off 3-4 grains under max and get good accuracy, but when I loaded really hot the groups would open up.
Finally after 20 years I sold both rifles and just shot my old 270.
The new 6.5s are much easier to load for from what I hear. The old 264 was a very picky round though.


----------



## elkhunter49

peckerwood said:


> That's a tough looking smoke-pole.Wish I could see the blade of the knife.


The blade is 5.5 inches of CPM154 stainless steel. The scales are stabilized Giraffe bone!


----------



## kweber

not sure if perfect, but a ruger 10-22, Ford f-150 and Q-beam has a good track record...
hearsay only, but have heard many tall tales at local DQ coffee stops...
but those old rascals always stretch it a bunch...
kinda like 30in trout,12point bucks and 10lb bass...


----------



## solaction

I'd have to say giving what your hunting any caliber 25 to 30 that you enjoy shooting will more than do the job. A gun your conferrable and practice with will be accurate to a reasonable range.


----------



## joshua99ta

as much of a Remington guy as I am a tikka chambered in 300wsm would probably be my go to for hunting texas as a whole.


----------

